# Filter for Kubota L245



## gt9772c (Jul 22, 2009)

Just bought a Kubota brand oil filter for my L245 at the tractor store. Wow, it was $23. Has anyone found other brands of oil filters that fit the L245? Anything special about the Kubota filters?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You might want to email or call Tristan direct from the contact info. on his website. He may not always check here everyday due to it being the end of the growing season and him being out in the fields all day.


----------

